# SFW Dragon RP



## Banjo Saturnus (Apr 13, 2019)

Hey y'all,
I'm looking do some sfw dragon RP. I have a world idea in mind that I'd really like to try. Dragons in this context are spiritual guardians of the human world, particularly of children. It kind of fits in to the Rise of the Guardians type role. Anyway I think it'd be kind of fun. Reply or pm me if interested. Note that the rp would be done through PMs on here.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 15, 2019)

i was wondering if a dragon wolf hybrid is ok


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Apr 15, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i was wondering if a dragon wolf hybrid is ok


Yeah sure. Those are fine


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Apr 15, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i was wondering if a dragon wolf hybrid is ok


Is he feral or anthro?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm interested. It sounds like it'd have a cool plot.

Should I PM you for more details?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 15, 2019)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> Is he feral or anthro?


is it ok if he's anthro?


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Apr 15, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> is it ok if he's anthro?


Yeah that's fine


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Apr 15, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I'm interested. It sounds like it'd have a cool plot.
> 
> Should I PM you for more details?


Yes please do. I'll add Furrygamer too if you dont mind a three player


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 15, 2019)

should i pm you my character bio and description as well?


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 15, 2019)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> Yes please do. I'll add Furrygamer too if you dont mind a three player


Yeah. I think it’s more fun in groups.


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Apr 15, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> should i pm you my character bio and description as well?


Sure that would be great


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 16, 2019)

i walk into town, looking for anything unusual "heh, lets see what's going on today" i walk around for a little while


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 16, 2019)

i decide to go sit on a bench, playing with a butterfly knife


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Apr 16, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i decide to go sit on a bench, playing with a butterfly knife


Hawkbit found that the morning was warm and sunny, though down below he could not tell. His home atop a redwood seemed to be above the weather at times, and he was never certain. He flew down, his wings creaking with tiredness. It was after all still early. He saw not far on a bench a young wolf, who stood upon two legs. Though, that wasn't uncommon among his kind. He had the same ability, but rarely chose to use it. He approached the wolf, who fidgeted with a small knife, "A fine morning, no?"


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Apr 16, 2019)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> Hawkbit found that the morning was warm and sunny, though down below he could not tell. His home atop a redwood seemed to be above the weather at times, and he was never certain. He flew down, his wings creaking with tiredness. It was after all still early. He saw not far on a bench a young wolf, who stood upon two legs. Though, that wasn't uncommon among his kind. He had the same ability, but rarely chose to use it. He approached the wolf, who fidgeted with a small knife, "A fine morning, no?"


i look at you... "no crime... looking for at est someone breaking the law... and it's nice yes"


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Apr 16, 2019)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> i look at you... "no crime... looking for at est someone breaking the law... and it's nice yes"


"Theres always trouble if you look hard enough," he grumbled, sitting down beside him


----------

